# Fulton MX-991\U (100% complete)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey fellow anglehead owners, I recently purchased an ex-army Fulton MX-991/U and on disassembly noted the positive contact strip was missing (see picture below), my mission is fabricate a replacement but it would be a whole lot easier if I had a picture the area behind the reflector/bezel from a complete unit.

Any pointers on techniques to restore/repair the switch assembly would also be appreciated (it needs a bit more than pro-gold)...

TIA :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*

Let me know if you don't get responses here, and I'll move it to H&M for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*

Much appreciated thanks DM51 :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*

I have an old body with the springs/contacts, etc. Pay the shipping, and it's yours. Shoot me a PM. I also have a few spare tail-caps/bezels, for any-one that may need them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*

Thanks angelofwar... PM sent 


Just for anyone interested I photo-logged the switch removal, below you can see the cactus switch assembly is being removed ready for the new donor switch...

Grinding back the rivets





Prying the switch assembly apart





Oxidized contact pieces





Nasty perished rubber seal





Oxidized contact sub-strip





A cleaner copper contact sub-strip





Curious as to how to reattach the switch assembly? - stay tuned!


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*

PM Replied...

"Curious as to how to reattach the switch assembly? - stay tuned!  "

Rivets??? LOL!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*



angelofwar said:


> Rivets??? LOL!



Actually I imagine pot rivets would intrude into the battery compartment too much, I was thinking ground down mini tek screws (or self tappers as we call them), an epoxy adhesive has also been suggested... doesn't matter either way as once disassembled it's no longer in original condition (but at least it will work when finished)


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*

That sawed-off Kel-Lite looks familiar.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*



ABTOMAT said:


> That sawed-off Kel-Lite looks familiar.




Yup... it should!


----------



## Nitroz (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*

 Cool stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*



Nitroz said:


> Cool stuff!



Hopefully it will be when it's complete, the donor switch is en-route thanks to angelofwar! :thumbsup:


----------



## leukos (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*

I know it has worked for many years, but Fulton really should think about redesigning their switch. Weak link on the light for sure.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*

Any more news on the switch?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*

Yeah... thanks to angelofwar the spare host has arrived, problem is it's almost too nice to destroy simply for the switch


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*

Well this is a long overdue update to this MX-991\U, thanks to the parts from angelofwar I sourced the vital pieces I needed to get this "Vietnam era" military flashlight up & running, first picture details the damage I caused the parts' host by simply using a dremel (I avoided the grinder this time), note the melted deformed area 







Next up is the recycled Fulton switch parts and some salvaged tech-screws :naughty:







Here we can see the refitted actuator strip, note because of clearance issues I had to grind down the tip of the tech-screw & it's top as well (to clear under the switch body) :thumbsup:







A close up of the refitted switch assembly, discoloured and tarnished brass is evident below the remainder of the painted layer 







So now we zoom out a little to take a look at the whole package, not complete as of yet though now 100% fully functional, I'm tempted to touch up the switch with either a permanent black marker OR automotive paint pen :thinking:






For those of you curious about that object at the extreme left of the picture, that is infact the heatsink & emitter mounting board out of the MTE 6W mini (CR123a) flashlight, more on that in the battery vampire thread :thumbsup:



Stay tuned for beautified switch assembly, beamshots & knock off TL-122 Fulton "showdown" :twothumbs


----------



## baterija (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (seeking restoration assistance)*



[email protected] said:


> So now we zoom out a little to take a look at the whole package, not complete as of yet though now 100% fully functional, I'm tempted to touch up the switch with either a permanent black marker OR automotive paint pen :thinking:



It seems more authentic as a restoration to have the wear. Nicely done. :twothumbs


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (100% completed)*



baterija said:


> It seems more authentic as a restoration to have the wear. Nicely done. :twothumbs




Thanks it was easier than I fear it could've been, you know you're probably right about the authenticity look (wear & tear) though I would've preferred to use a pair of black tech-screws rather than the chromed ones I did, funny how you know you've got stuff stashed away and come across it regularly then when you actually need it... it's gone  

I settled with "blacking out" the dremel surface damge & the chromed tech-screws, here's a close up of the switch assembly which I think turned out okay 






Thankfully it's completed now, I don't find non-functioning collectibles as appealing... so for me it was worth the effort, here's that comparison shot with a TL-122 "knock-off" straight away you can feel the difference (though visually they're virtually identical), thinner/lighter plastic construction is definitely less robust, even the beam is of lower quality (poor focus) 







Note the nasty beam spot of the second shot below even swapping the incandescent lamps didn't alter the outcome which is obviously is caused by the reflector assembly, both shots are under exposed @ 1/125 for effect


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (100% completed)*



[email protected] said:


> Thanks it was easier than I fear it could've been, you know you're probably right about the authenticity look (wear & tear) though I would've preferred to use a pair of black tech-screws rather than the chromed ones I did, funny how you know you've got stuff stashed away and come across it regularly then when you actually need it... it's gone
> 
> I settled with "blacking out" the dremel surface damge & the chromed tech-screws, here's a close up of the switch assembly which I think turned out okay
> 
> ...



Is that the Aussie disposals knockoff?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Fulton MX-991/U (100% completed)*



[email protected] said:


> Is that the Aussie disposals knockoff?




Nah... it's something I bought on a whim off "FleaBay" I do that sometimes


----------



## pgmetcalf (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi folks,

New forum member here. I got a couple of these torches an early one (DT-10S/F) and the latter MX-991/U with switch gaurd.

From the original post I thought the he was talking about the positive contact which appears to be missing in the first picture. I've taken the liberty of posting a couple of photos below showing what it should look like, but since he got them working he may already know, but still ... 






Here's what the positive contact in question looks like






Hope this info is of use to people. 

Regards

Paul


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad ya got it finished maelstrom...hope the extra filters and parts come in handy for repairs down the road. Is this the final set-up, or are you puuting a higher powered LED in there?


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 16, 2009)

pgmetcalf said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> New forum member here. I got a couple of these torches an early one (DT-10S/F) and the latter MX-991/U with switch gaurd.
> 
> ...


 
These things are always falling out...maybe Fulton could have secured it with a rivet???


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2009)

angelofwar said:


> Glad ya got it finished maelstrom...hope the extra filters and parts come in handy for repairs down the road. Is this the final set-up, or are you puuting a higher powered LED in there?



Thanks I couldn't have finished this project without your assistance, I'd like to keep it purely as a collector's piece so no modding apart from the repairs/reconditioning already completed 




pgmetcalf said:


> From the original post I thought the he was talking about the positive contact which appears to be missing in the first picture. I've taken the liberty of posting a couple of photos below showing what it should look like, but since he got them working he may already know, but still ...
> 
> Here's what the positive contact in question looks like



Thanks Paul, I was indeed making reference to the positive contact strip (immediately behind the bulb) though thanks to a parts host I was able to purchase of angelofwar I was able to obtain one, interestingly, your contact strip looks a little different from the item used in both the TL-122 knock-off & aow's host assembly (see below), I also pinched in the strips clip base with pointy nosed pliers to help it "grip" it's mounting :thumbsup:






BTW :welcome:


----------



## pgmetcalf (Oct 5, 2009)

I could never understand why they put the switch gaurd on the later models, all it does is get in the way of the signalling mode


----------



## swampgator (Oct 5, 2009)

pgmetcalf said:


> I could never understand why they put the switch gaurd on the later models, all it does is get in the way of the signalling mode


 
Not really. You just change the thumb's position slightly.


----------



## PUNK_AND_GOTH (Nov 24, 2009)

i just got this from work

its a Fulton MX-991/U




















































MY QUESTION IS WHAT IS THIS LENNS FOR AND AM I MISSING ANY

1 RED 
1 BLUE 
1 WHITE
1 CLEAR 
1 CLEAR WITH RIPPLES?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice score there P&G, the rippled clear reflector is simply a diffuser (redirecting light to a floody type pattern) and can be used in conjunction with any other filter you choose. :thumbsup:

Oh and yes you appear to have the complete kit of alternative filters, AFAIK Fulton have never supplied a green lens like many of the anglehead copies now on the market seem to have :thinking:


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 7, 2009)

An MX-991/U was the first flashlight I ever actually went out and bought. This was when I was a little kid. My local hardware store had a used one for some reason. A couple years later the switch broke and I was given a new one for my birthday. I still have that one, and use it with the red filter if I need a dim light in the middle of the night.


----------



## moxnix6 (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone know where I might get a couple of the rubber gaskets for this flashlight. I've got one I've had since Vietnam! Still works but the gaskets are falling apart.

Thanks

John


----------



## frankiej (Dec 12, 2009)

I destroyed my Fulton's O-rings by foolishly using petroleum jelly as a lubricant on them. I contacted Fulton customer service via their website, and the wonderful gentleman I contacted sent me several O-rings free of charge.


----------



## moxnix6 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Frankiej! I'll give that a try.

John


----------



## Conte (Dec 25, 2009)

> Thankfully it's completed now, I don't find non-functioning collectibles as appealing... so for me it was worth the effort, here's that comparison shot with a TL-122 "knock-off" straight away you can feel the difference (though visually they're virtually identical), thinner/lighter plastic construction is definitely less robust, even the beam is of lower quality (poor focus)


Ahhhhhhah! You have one of those Orange Fulton Knockoffs too.
They're pretty good actually. I've seen a few different knock offs, some are really cheap. This orange dealy, you can run a Metal Fulton reflector in it making it more modifiable. The original reflector is half melted at this point.

Glad to have finally found some Fulton lovers on this site. I've owned alot of lights, my trusty Fulton is still my go to light.

Yeah, I've had to repair the switch. Sadly the Fulton does have a weak link. 

Here are some of mine. I have to more not seen here. Featuring a cameo appearance of my Hotwire Mag11/85 in the back and my Xenon Surefire wannabe EDC across the front. You'll notice in my pics, the switch rivets on all 3 lights have been replaced with screws as I've had to repair or adjust the switch on all three.






All Lit up. 
Mr.Orange is running an [email protected] with a 2x18650 Li-Ion Battery Stick.
Mr.Black is currently running Overdriven HPR44 @ 9Watts w/ 2x26650 Lifepo4 batteries.
Finally Grandpa Fulton, which I've been through a similar rebuild process with is running an early 3watt Mag-Led modual w/ 2x 12000mAh NiMH D-Cells.






Pictures of said batteries.


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Nice score there P&G, the rippled clear reflector is simply a diffuser (redirecting light to a floody type pattern) and can be used in conjunction with any other filter you choose. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh and yes you appear to have the complete kit of alternative filters, AFAIK Fulton have never supplied a green lens like many of the anglehead copies now on the market seem to have :thinking:



Actually, Fulton did supply orange and green filters with the gray-straight bodied navy/aviation lights (N42's)...where do you think I got mine??? LOL! Check out http://www.fultonindoh.com


----------



## moxnix6 (Jan 2, 2010)

Fulton was very kind to send me new gaskets for my MX-991/U. Now it's perfect except for a few dings from my Army days!

John


----------



## frankiej (Jan 2, 2010)

moxnix6 said:


> Fulton was very kind to send me new gaskets for my MX-991/U. Now it's perfect except for a few dings from my Army days!
> 
> John



Splendid! It's wonderful to know that an American company is still standing behind its products for all these years.


----------



## cascadien (Jan 9, 2010)

Conte said:


> Ahhhhhhah! You have one of those Orange Fulton Knockoffs too.
> They're pretty good actually. I've seen a few different knock offs, some are really cheap. This orange dealy, you can run a Metal Fulton reflector in it making it more modifiable. The original reflector is half melted at this point.
> 
> Glad to have finally found some Fulton lovers on this site. I've owned alot of lights, my trusty Fulton is still my go to light.
> ...



Hi, i just joined the forum and had a question about the Fultons. i just purchased a stock Fulton MX-991/U and would like to replace the standard bulb with an LED, and after reading this post id like to up the power cells for better performance than regular D-cells. if anyone has any recommendations as where to source the proper parts and also help me to i.d. any parts or make me aware on any special process's that may be needed for such a swap it will be greatly appreciated & thanx in advance!:candle:
Conte, you have some real nice fultons posted here btw, thanx for the pics!:twothumbs


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Actually, Fulton did supply orange and green filters with the gray-straight bodied navy/aviation lights (N42's)...where do you think I got mine??? LOL! Check out http://www.fultonindoh.com



I've seen those grey bodied lights on "the bay" before... but my response was they were never supplied with the anglehead's as standard kit (I pinched mine out of the knock-off) 


Welcome to the forum Fulton collectors! :thumbsup:

FWIW I'm glad you were able to source parts from Fulton directly *moxnix6 *I was not as successful being an international customer and all hence the scavenging and assistance from forum members...


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 12, 2010)

It looks like I need to rebuild my switch as the light flickers randomly while in use.

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2010)

I think it would be fair to say that it's a common problem with these flashlights, their "Achilles heel" as it were


----------



## Conte (Jan 12, 2010)

Yup, I've had to redo the switch on 2 out of 3. 

They have metal parts in them who's action requires them to flex and bend. 

After a while these "stay bent" then they don't make proper contact.

In most cases, rebuilding the switch means just getting in there, and forming the piece back into a workable shape, and maybe polishing up the contacts. 

The biggest part of this is getting the switch apart, which makes it feel like a rebuild. Once you get it apart, and put it back together using Screws instead of rivets, then you can get into there a lot easier after words. 
It now becomes less like a rebuild and more like a typical maintenance thing to do. 

The rivets are made of soft brass, if you have a drill, the right sized drill bit, a small sharp knife, and some sort of small punch, you can make quick work of it.


----------



## WorldLookingIn (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi guys!
What size of mini tek screws (or self tappers as we call them) should I use to re do the switch?
I want to buy it before taking the switch apart!


----------



## magellan (Jun 2, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 2, 2017)

WorldLookingIn said:


> Hi guys!
> What size of mini tek screws (or self tappers as we call them) should I use to re do the switch?
> I want to buy it before taking the switch apart!



Welcome.

It would be best to check your nearest hobby store that caters to scale airplanes, cars and such where everything they sell is small or even smaller. They can also hook you up with the right drill bits.


----------

